# need help on putting snowblower on a bolens g-10



## packersfan (Nov 27, 2004)

does any one have some information manual on to hook up the snow blower to g-10 i just got this for a friend an have no manual to it!

Thank you


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

packersfan 

Welcome to Tf!

There are some tubeframe frame snocaster manuals posted here, just scroll through the pages. 

These are fairly simple to hook up if you have all the parts. First remove any other attachments from the tractor. Then install the ujoint on the front of the pto shaft and secure with the special spring cotter or a bolt and nylock nut. Then position the blower so the square end of the shaft fits into the square opening on the u-joint. Slide the blower back until the pins can be inserted into the mounting holes from the blower through the mounting holes under the front axle. Secure these pins with spring clips. Then connect the lift link with the groove to the blower and the other end to the upper pin on the lift arm of the tractor. You should have a bracket with a hole in it for the shoot crank handle. Remove the right foot rest and place the mount between the footrest and the the frame. Insert the crank handle through the hole and secure at the block with a cotter key.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Here's a link to the manual...........

http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4387


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Here's a pic of one on my '67 1050


----------



## packersfan (Nov 27, 2004)

I'm in need of the following part. It goes to a sno- caster model 18514-06 ( 32" )
I need 1713648 hitch can any one tell where to get one and $$$


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

packersfan

It's strange that part would be missing. Did you contact the person you got the blower from to see if he still has it? 

These blowers are plentiful so you just need to find someone parting one out. Look through ebay for anyone selling skid shoes, or crank handles and email them. 

Try joe's outdoor power, sonnys, bolensboneyard. Maybe Rick could find you one. Did you look at the list in parts suppliers?

You might come out cheaper buying another blower. The 32" is kinda small. You could get a 36" for around $100. If your 32" is in good shape otherwise, look for another cheap 32 and use it for parts.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

packersfan

How about this? There's a blower on ebay ending in 1hr 40min current bid $38 needs a chain. If you can win the auction at a low price, tell the seller to remove the part you need and let him keep the rest if it's too much to ship the whole unit. I think it's in MA.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=82248&item=4338768336&rd=1


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

That ebay auction's ending in a few minutes! Still only $38!!!!


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Well, it sold for $38!! I don't think you'll find that part for $38 but GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

packersfan

The part you need is on ebay starting bid $5 being sold by bolensboy here's a link
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=50377&item=4342143689&rd=1


----------

